# Stand up shooting bench



## palmyraputz

Hello, I'm new to the forum. I have a shooting range on my farm for family and friends. I've made a real nice 14 gun rack for rifles and shotguns and a heavy duty shooting bench for right or left handed shooters. Yesterday, a friend brought out his 3 semi autos. I found out that I'm sorely lacking a stand up pistol bench. We lost a lot of brass in the grass and the bench rest is too short for comfort.

Has anyone seen plans for a strand up bench?: smt1099


----------



## johnr

can't help you with the bench. here is an idea for the brass catcher.

get a piece of egg crate foam to put on the ground to catch the shells. i have found most ejectors will toss the shell in a predictable consistant area.

jr


----------



## bruce333

Plans, no. In fact this is the only stand up "bench" I have seen. Hyskore Stand Up Shooting Table. 



johnr said:


> here is an idea for the brass catcher.
> 
> get a piece of egg crate foam to put on the ground to catch the shells.


A large tarp works well. If you don't like the crinkly noise from the tarp, lay a piece of 1/2" plywood (3' x 3') on it where you are going to be standing.


----------



## Frank45

Try this web site, they have around 10 or 11 bench plans for free. They are all the short versions. A little thought on the length of the legs and you can have a serious standup bench rest. Just scroll down on their home page, the site should be in purple, click on it and it should take you to the plans you need,For some reason I can't get to it in one click.:watching:http://www.renovation-headquarters.com/plans-shootingbench.html


----------



## palmyraputz

*Foam*



johnr said:


> can't help you with the bench. here is an idea for the brass catcher.
> 
> get a piece of egg crate foam to put on the ground to catch the shells. i have found most ejectors will toss the shell in a predictable consistant area.
> 
> jr


Thanks jr, I have a buddy in the foam business. I'll give him a call.
palmyraputz


----------

